

Bitcoin Exchange Prices Plummet as Investors Brace for Bankruptcy - esalazar
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/02/mtgox-2/

======
pyalot2
Really, plumet? The only thing that's plummeted is MtMickeyMouse
goxtokens/goxbucks exchange rate (that's down +80%), and that's got not much
to do with the real world. All other exchanges took a bit of a hit (15% or
thereabouts) but are so far holding on to that.

~~~
Joeboy
The title makes sense if you interpret "Bitcoin Exchange" as singular,
although my initial instinct was also to not do that.

~~~
hisabness
it's misleading regardless because prices is plural in "Bitcoin Exchange
Prices"

